

Ballloon: the quickest way to save web files to clouds. - thinxer
http://ballloon.com/

======
thinxer
Will Dropbox or Google Drive provide limited access to 3rd party apps so that
they will have access to only limited folders in my account? I feel nervous
when I have to give out my whole Dropbox to some web app.

